# 5 Things to Say



## Halo (Mar 4, 2008)

If you could say 5 things to 5 different people right now what would they be?

Mine are:

1.  I love you.
2.  I need you.
3.  I miss you.
4.  You hurt me.
5.  You disgust me.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 5, 2008)

Mine would be:

1. Thank you
2. Want to hear a great joke?
3. I love you
4. Let's grab a coffee and chat
4. I'm sorry you feel that way


----------



## lallieth (Mar 5, 2008)

Mine would be

1.Lets go watch a movie and snuggle

2.I love you guys

3.Let's go to breakfast

4.Thanks alot!

5.LOL


----------



## Banned (Mar 5, 2008)

Mine would be:

1 - Thank you so much for being there for me.
2 - Thank you for your friendship.
3 - You hurt me and I don't know why I keep going back to you.
4 - I don't know how much to tell you how much you mean to me.
5 - I love you so much.


----------



## braveheart (Mar 5, 2008)

1. Things that aren't important to you, are to me. [my flatmate/s]
2. Help me let go. Help me feel safe to express my feelings openly. [my therapist]
3. Please tell me you remember how bad it was. [my mother]
4. When I say I could do with a couple of hour's sleep, I really do mean that, literally. [my colleague]
5. I'm scared. [my manager]


----------



## Jesse910 (Mar 6, 2008)

5 Things:

1.  I miss you Mom and I wish that I could be with you.

2.  Is the car packed?  I'm ready to go.

3.  I don't want to feel anymore.

4.  I should be feeling better by now.

5.  I wish I had the guts to ask for comfort.


----------

